# Changer les icones de mon HDD externe:comment?



## Cort (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai un disque dur externe que j'ai partitionner en 4 partitions.
Maintenant je voudrais changer les icones qui se trouvent sur mon bureau.
Pour l'instant se sont 4 les mêmes.

Est ce possible ?


----------



## bompi (28 Février 2009)

Oui, c'est possible.


----------



## Cort (28 Février 2009)

Si c'est possible,j'aimerais bien savoir comment.

Merci d'avance


----------



## divoli (28 Février 2009)

Sous Tiger:
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/decouvrir/07_Changer_icone.mov

Sous Leopard:
http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/image/tutoriaux/decouvrir_leo/07_leo_changer_icone.mov


----------



## tantoillane (28 Février 2009)

1) tu copies une image.
2) tu fais un clic sur l'icône du HDD puis tu fais pomme+i (ou commande +i)
3) tu clic sur l'icone du HDD dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre et tu fais pomme+v (ou commande+v)

Si tu veux des icones "custom" et que tu as _drive genius_ il existe aussi une méthode.


----------



## Cort (28 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Je ne parviens pas à changer l'icone d'une de mes partitions de mon hdd Externe avec vos solutions.

J'ai fais un test avec pex mon dossier ducument,dans le finder il change,mais pas dans mon dock.Idem pour la partition.

Une solution?


----------



## nemo77 (28 Février 2009)

essaye par là

http://www.freemacsoft.net/LiteIcon/


----------

